
Hacker News firehose feed - davewiner
http://static.scripting.com/hackernews/rss.xml
======
ajg1977
Something about this bothers me a little.

For me, at least 80% of the value of HN comes from the discussions in the
comments. There are some incredibly smart people here with extremely diverse
backgrounds. I've benefited greatly not only from their insight, but from
being forced to step back, rethink, and reevaluate my own thoughts on
different issues.

By turning the contents into an RSS feed of hyperlinked articles, I think it
strips away a lot of this value and removes the incentive to participate in
the discussion. It devalues the site and turns it into just another source of
links.

Maybe that's just me.

It'd probably bother me less if firstly, the feed linked to the HN article &
discussion itself, and secondly, it came from somebody whose contribution to
the site went beyond commenting on their own articles about creating RSS feeds
of said site.

~~~
davewiner
I totally absolutely completely agree the comments are very important. That's
why the feed links to the comments in the <comments> element of each <item>.
Your RSS reader/aggregator should give you a one-click way to get to the
comments based on that info.

------
aditya
Added it to twitterfeed here: <http://twitter.com/hnfirehose> \- I'll work on
adding rssCloud to Twitterfeed over the weekend to make it truly real-time :-)

~~~
miguelrios
Would be awesome if you add the link to the HN page too. Sometimes I want to
read the comments too.

------
davewiner
The feed is more or less done.

<http://static.scripting.com/hackernews/rss.xml>

Each item points to the article being linked to from the HN entry. The
<comments> link points to the HN discussion page.

The feed is realtime, it has a functional <cloud> element, and the
notification server works (at least for now, knock wood, praise Murphy).

<http://cyber.law.harvard.edu/rss/soapMeetsRss.html>

I am following it in <http://daveriver.scripting.com/>. It's a lot of news,
but I like having it there. You're welcome to poll it, but please no more
often than once a minute. It only updates at most once a minute, so there's no
point in polling more frequently.

~~~
LiveTheDream
This is actually the first time I've heard about rss cloud, though apparently
rss cloud has been around for ages. Is there any particular reason you went
with this over PubSubHubbub?

~~~
BarkMore
There are a number of issues with the RSS Cloud. There are proposals to fix
RSS Cloud (see discussion here
<http://rsscloud.org/walkthrough/openDiscussion.html>), but there is not yet a
new specification incorporating these changes.

~~~
davewiner
Which are you waiting for? We might have addressed some of them.

~~~
BarkMore
I cannot subscribe from Google App Engine. My incoming and outgoing IP address
are not the same as required by RSS Cloud.

~~~
cshotton
Here is an implementation of RSS Cloud done specifically for Google App
engine:

[http://www.shotton.com/wp/2009/10/20/poets-guide-to-
rssnimbu...](http://www.shotton.com/wp/2009/10/20/poets-guide-to-rssnimbus/)

And here is the source code:

[http://www.shotton.com/wp/2009/10/20/rssnimbus-source-
code-a...](http://www.shotton.com/wp/2009/10/20/rssnimbus-source-code-
available/)

------
LiveTheDream
<http://news.ycombinator.com/rss>

~~~
davewiner
That's the "slow" feed, this is the fast one -- it includes all the items
posted to Hacker News.

~~~
aditya
Also, that feed has no pubDates or GUIDs

------
davewiner
Pretty sure I've got the encoding problems handled.

